# I amaze myself sometimes...



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a young lady who wanted a "unique" gift for her boyfriend. He's very well to do and sure doesn't need anything. However, he "accumulated" several Green Acre type tractors over the years. Not necessarily collector machines, just well used common family things. Now that he's semi retired he's fixing, tinkering, and having fun. And he is quite knowledgeable. So......I "borrowed" the tractor seat pattern from one of BeltraMiDave's files, found an old tractor file on Vectric, had a piece of 18 x 18 butcher block countertop, and came up with this. You can't really see it, but the seat is scooped and shaped just like the real thing. Dave did a good job with it.
Hope they like it. 
I know it should be green, but his are all red ...... and rust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s pretty unique John. Really liking the tires


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

amaze isn't the word...
try awe...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> amaze isn't the word...
> try awe...


The further you are away from it, the better it looks!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang,your good,John. Have to give you an "A+" on that one.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> The further you are away from it, the better it looks!


does 1400 miles make a difference???


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> does 1400 miles make a difference???


Sure does!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

From 1600 miles, it's really very, very nice!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...looks great from the East Coast...!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I can't find my darn glasses.........well it's no contest but you took 1st place for sure.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job John


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Your right it should be Green just an old farm girls opinion. LOL . But that is very nice if your an IH person  I bet they would sell like hot cakes at the antique tractor shows.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks terrific to me, on the Western edge of the Mojave Desert. Unique and wonderful piece of work.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> The further you are away from it, the better it looks!


John, Could you hold it up just a little higher, m' man. I'm just a little bit down the 401 from you (about 350 km.) and the rise in the road around Chatham is hindering my view. Wow, the vision improvement after cataract surgery never ceases to amaze me. Ahh, you've got a bit of dust on it. Good job!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice. Should be a welcome addition to his shop. What more for the man who has everything eh.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> John, Could you hold it up just a little higher, m' man. I'm just a little bit down the 401 from you (about 350 km.) and the rise in the road around Chatham is hindering my view. Wow, the vision improvement after cataract surgery never ceases to amaze me. Ahh, you've got a bit of dust on it. Good job!


ummmmmm...
that's not dust....


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Another great job, John. The results of the 'painting' trip to Alaska is starting to show.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

GREAT job from every direction.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is cool


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful job, John.


----------

